# رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان ... تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء الرابع)



## مصطفى-حسن (4 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

دة الجزء الرابع بتاع رحلة الاقصر واسوان

وفية 3 اجزاء قبل منة مرتبطين بية

لو انت متابعهم يبقى كمل قراية علطول لكن لو انت مش متابع يبقى هتحتاج تقراهم علشان تكون متابع وانت فاهم


الاول بحكى فية بالصور والفيديو عن الطريق من العاشر من رمضان  للاقصر ووصفة والخدمات علية وعن اسعار الفنادق ومستوياتها وزيارة لمعبد الكرنك ودة الرابط بتاعة

رابط الجزء الاول

ودة رابط الجزء التانى وكنت بتكلم فية بالصور والفيديو عن زيارة لوادى الملوك بالبر الغربى وعن روعة و جمال الهندسة المعمارية الفرعونية اللى اتعملت فى بطن الجبل على عمق 100 طابق تحت سطح الارض بزاوية ميل 33 درجة تقريبا فى مقابر وادى الملوك ودة الرابط بتاعة

رابط الجزء التانى

والجزء التالت كنت بتكلم فية بالصور والفيديو عن زيارة لمعبد الاقصر ومتحف التحنيط ومتحف الاقصر ودة الرابط بتاعة

رابط الجزء التالت

ودة الجزء الرابع وهيكون عن معبد الدير البحرى (حتشبسوت) فى البر الغربى فى الاقصر ووادى الملكات

الطريق لية من وسط المدينة سهل  لو انت معاك العربية هتاخد كوبرى الاقصر اللى على النيل وتعدى علية طوالى وفى نهايتة هتلاقى اتجاة اجبارى يمين ويسار
هتاخد اليمين وتفضل ماشى علطول مسافة حوالى 8 او 10 كيلو لحد ما تلاقى كمين نقطة شرطة القرنة هتخش شمال فى الشارع الواسع وهتمشى بتاع كيلو ونص لحد ما توصل التقاطع اللى بيسموة 
التفتيش ودة فية شبابيك لقطع التذاكر بتاعة معبد الرامسيوم ومدينة هابو 

هتمشى يمين بتاع 500 متر وهتاخد اول شمال وتمشى فية بتاع نص كيلو هتلاقى معبد حتشبسوت  فى وشك ودى خريطة تفصيلية





ودى معلومات كاملة عن معبد حتشبسوت  نفسة

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/معبد_حتشبسوت_(الأقصر)

بتقطع تذكرة ب2 ج للدير نفسة وتقطع تذكرة ب2ج عشان الطفطف اللى هياخدك للمعبد لو انت مش غاوى تمشى






وانا هتناول الموضوع وكانة رحلة عبر الزمن للدير نفسة

الاول دى صورتة حاليا





ودى صورتة بالليل





بس قبل ما نحكى قصتة لازم تعرف مين هيا الملكة حتشبسوت
الاول دى صورتها الحقيقية كتمثال





ودى صورة تخيلية ليها





والرابط دة فية كل حاجة عنها
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حتشبسوت

المعبد نفسة اتسمى بالدير البحرى لان كان فية جزء منة من المتهدم فية اقام علية المسيحيون ديرا اسمة دير فويب أمون وظل يستخدم كدير للعبادة فترة طويلة حتى جاء بعض علماء الاثار فى بداية القرن المنصرم وازالو الدير فى بحثهم المحموم عن الاثار الفرعونية ومن ساعتها ومعبد حتشبسوت شهرتة الدير البحرى

طيب يلا بينا نبدأ الرحلة عبر الزمن للمعبد
اولا المهندس الفرعونى اللى بنى المعبد اسمة ((سنموت)) ودة كان من عامة الشعب مش من السلالة الحاكمة لكن من شدة اجتهادة ونجاحة فالملكة حتشبسوت اوكلت الية مهمة بناء المعبد بعد ما تدرج فى عدة مناصب فى معبد الكرنك ودى صورتة





المهندس الفرعونى سنموت بدا فى بناء المعبد الجنائزى للملكة جنب معبد منتوحوتوب التانى وفى النص بينهم بيقع معبد تحتمس التالت

بمعنى ابسط ان المعبد وقت ان تم بناءة كان يعتبر جزء من 3 معابد دة كان شكلها




لكن دة شكلها دلوقتى




ودة تقريبا تصميم تخيلى للمعبد وقت بناءة





ودة فيديو تخيلى للمعبد وقت بناءة مهم جدا تتفرج علية لانة بينقلك لوفت بناء المعبد بكل التفاصيل
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFAUUxI-Vd8[/YOUTUBE]


ودة فيديو 3dللمعبد حاليا
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=416489271794556&__fns&hash=Ac31hMg2iLpeAuY5



ونسافر فى الزمن للامام الاف السنوات لنجد اول صورة موثقة لة بعد الاف السنين من الاهمال هيا الصورة التالية والتقطت لة سنة 1875






ونسافر فى الزمن للامام قليلا ونشوف حالتة فى سنة 1895






ونسافر فى الزمن للامام قليلا ونشوف حالتة فى سنة 1902





ونسافر فى الزمن للامام قليلا ونشوف صورتة سنة 1923





ونسافر فى الزمن لامام قليلا ونشوف صورتة فى الاربعينيات مع بداية الترميم





ودى صورتة الحالية





على جدران الدور التانى من المعبد هتلاقى رسومات بتوضح انجازات الملكة حتشبسوت وسفرياتها الخارجية واضحة
ودى بعض الصور المتفرقة للمعبد فى الطابق الاول والتانى والتالت






























بتوصل فى نهايتة فى الطابق الثالث لقدس الاقداس او الغرفة المحرمة والتى كان بيتم فيها عبادة الالة امون ولما توصل ليها هتلاقى الجبل واقف فوق منك بشكل عمودى تماما وعشان اوضح لك مدى هيبة الامر ووقارة انا هرفع صورتين من قدس الاقداس من اسفل لاعلى لدرجة تحس معاها ان الجبل هينزل فوق دماغك









*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (4 مايو 2015)

*
كدة احنا تقريبا غطينا المعبد كلة كمزار سياحى
لكن انا هتكلم عن الملكة حتشبسوت نفسها لانها حدوتة كبيرة

اولا هيا مجرد ما استلمت الحكم شرعت فى انشاء دولة بالمعنى الحرفى للكلمة فامرت بشق الطرق وتشييد المعابد وفتحت التجارة الخارجة مع دول الجوار واعادة بناء الجيش المصرى وتحسين الاحوال الداخلية للبلاد

وفى عهدها ارسلت بعثات الى بلاد بونت (الصومال) للتبادل التجارى معها 
البعثة دى منحوتة على جدران المعبد فى الدور التانى على الشمال وانت طالع


وارسلت بعثة الى اسوان لاقتطاع اكبر كتلة حجر جرانيتى فى العالم كتلة واحد ليتم نحت عدة نسخ من مسلتها الشهيرة الى موجودة دلوقتى منها 12 مسلة فى  روما، ومسلة في أمريكا " نيويورك"، وتركيا، و2 في باريس



لكن الكتب والتاريخ بيقول ان كان فية بعثة غامضة امرت بها الملكة حتشبسوت  الى المحيط الاطلسى ولم يتم الاستفاضة حول هذة البعثة فيتم ذكرها على اقتضاب كجزء من سيرة الملكة وانجازاتها

لكن علشان مكانش معايا مرشد سياحى فمقدرتش اتحقق من صحتها ومن وجودها منحوتة على الجدران

وبالبحث عنها على النت وجدت كلام علماء وباحثين اثار  بيقول ان الفراعنة هم اول من عبر المحيط الاطلسى واكتشف امريكا الحالية قبل كريستوفر كولمبس بفترة طويلة جدا لكن لم يتم ذكر زمن او اسم الملك او الملكة اللى حصل الاكتشاف دة فى عهدة  

وكلام على ان حضارة المايا واهراماتها هيا من اصل ونسل فرعونى فى الاساس

مش بس كدة 

لا 

دا فية عالم اثار ومغامر نروييجى اسمة ثور هايردال كان متبنى نظرية ان حضارة المايا فى امريكا اصلهم فراعنة وان الفراعنة اول من وصل الى هناك ودى صورة العالم






ولاثبات نظريتة اطلع تورهايردال على عشرات الرسومات الفرعونية التي تظهر قوارب البردي واحجامها وطريقة صنعها


 وبفضل ملاحظته الدقيقة اكتشف ان القوارب الملكية كانت تطلى بالقار كي لا تذوب في الماء.. وفي ابريل 1961بنى قارباً طوله 15متراً بمواصفات فرعونية خالصة اطلق عليه اسم رع (الهة الشمس لدى المصريين).. وتم نقل القارب إلى مراكش في المغرب ومن هناك قرر عبور المحيط الأطلسي إلى أمريكا.. وقد رافقه في هذه الرحلة مجموعة غريبة من سبعة أشخاص ـ نرويجي وأمريكي وتشادي ومكسيكي وايطالي وروسي ومهندس مصري يدعى جورج سيريال.







ومنذ اليوم الأول بدا واضحاً أن القارب سينشطر حين يهيج الموج وتغضب الرياح.. وبعد خمس وعشرين يوماً انقلب تماماً وفقدوا معظم المؤونة والطعام.. ورغم ان القارب اصبح مشبعاً بالمياه إلا انه تجاوز نصف المسافة إلى أمريكا.





. وقبل وصوله إلى الشاطئ بستمائة ميل هبت عاصفة عاتية فككته تماماً.. أما الأصدقاء السبعة فقد نفخوا قارباً مطاطياً ووصلوا بسلام!!



* وبعد فشل هذه المحاولة قرر تور هايردال بناء قارب جديد اطلق عليه اسم (رع 2) بعد الاستعانة بالرسومات الهندسية الفرعونية الاصلية للقارب 





.. وبدأ رحلته في السنة التالية مع نفس المجموعة ـ باستثناء عبدالله التشادي الذي حل محله ياباني يدعى كاما اوهارا.. وهذه المرة استفاد تورهايردال من التجربة السابقة وبنى مركباً أكبر واستعان بوسائل ملاحة متقدمة





.. ورغم ان القارب تحول في النهاية إلى (كومة قش) إلا انه وصل على أي حال إلى أمريكا بعد 57يوماً.. هذه الرحلة استحوذت حينها على اهتمام وسائل الإعلام وأثبتت ان وصول الفراعنة إلى أمريكا أمر منطقي ومعقول!!






ودة كان مسار الرحلة اللى قام بيها مستغلا التيارات البحرية على قارب فرعونى التصميم والتنفيذ بالكامل






والمركب اللى عمل بية الرحلة موجود فى متحف كون تيكي فى أوسلو فى النرويج كنوع من التكريم لة






بس انا علشان مكانش معايا مرشد سياحى وكان معايا الزوجة والاولاد والجو حر فمقدرتش افحص كل متر على جدران المعبد واتاكد من الرحلة دى لانها لو حصلت يبقى اكيد الفراعنة وثقوها على جدران المعبد

الجدير بالاهتمام انة توجد في معابد الأنكا في البيرو رسومات تظهر قوارب مصنوعة من البردي (وهو ورق ينبت حول النيل) يقودها بحارة بلباس الفراعنة

وكمان في عام 1914اكتشف البروفيسور (إم جونزالس) تمثالين فرعونيين في بلدة اكيجالتا المكسيكية.. تمثالين يتطابقان مع النموذج الفرعوني في الملامح وطريقة الجلوس ولبس العمامة.. وكان هذا الاكتشاف أول من لفت الانتباه إلى احتمال وصول الفراعنة إلى القارة الأمريكية قبل آلاف السنين


لكن مكانش فية فرصة اتاكد من اصل الفكرة وندمت بعدها لما رجعت من الاقصر 

وبقيت الفكرة معلقة لا استطيع تاكيدها او نفيها

هل الفراعنة فعلا وصلوا امريكا قبل كريستوفر كولمبس بالاف السنوات

وهل صحيح ان حضارة المايا باهراماتها هيا من اصل ونسل فرعونى

مش عارف بصراحة

كملت فسحتى فى المعبد فى كل الارجاء والتقطت بعض الصور التذكارية والفيديو وانصرفت

ودة ملف فيديو من تصويرى لمعبد حتشبسوت


[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HLowEZ0j9g[/YOUTUBE]




خلصنا معبد حتشبسوت او الدير البحرى ورحنا على وادى الملكات 
وهو قريب من حتشبسوت المسافة بينهم تقريبا كيلو او اتنين

ركنا العربية فى الباركن 





وقطعنا تذاكر ب2ج ودخلنا مشى





ودى معلومات كاملة عن وادى الملكات
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/وادي_الملكات

العدد الرسمى للمقابر فى الوادى 44 لكن اللى مفتوح للجمهور وشغال 3 مقابر 
سعر التذكرة 2ج وبتكفيك للـــ3 مقابر 

الميزة الوحيدة ان مقابر وادى الملكات بكامل الوانها وزاهية لكنها غير عميقة كبعض مقابر وادى الملوك
ودى صورتنا بعد ما دخلنا احدى المقابر وبنتى ملك لسة مترددة تدخل ولا لا رغم انها دخلت معايا مقابر اعمق بمراحل فى وادى الملوك






وللمحافظة على الالوان كما هيا اقامت هيئة الاثار حاجز زجاجى بين الزوار والحائط وهتلاقية واضح فى الصور ودى مجموعة صور لينا فى الداخل وهتلاحظ الالوان الزاهية





























بكدة يبقى وصلنا لنهاية الجزء الرابع

واللى اللقاء فى الجزء الخامس والى هيكون اسمة

رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان.. تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء الخامس)

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مايو 2015)

ميرسى اوى للرحله الجميله دى استاذ مصطفى 
وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 مايو 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ميرسى اوى للرحله الجميله دى استاذ مصطفى
> وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


*
متشكر جدا على الاطراء ومكمل معاكم باقى الاجزاء باذن الله*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مايو 2015)

رحلة جميلة جدا ولكن الدنيا حر
فى الشتا يكون افضل
الرب يباركك


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 مايو 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> رحلة جميلة جدا ولكن الدنيا حر
> فى الشتا يكون افضل
> الرب يباركك



*الرحلة كانت فى شهر 10 اللى فات وانا لما فكرت اعملها بكل الاجزاء علشان لو حد فكر يطلعها فى الشتا اللى جاى يبقى عندة معلومات عامة عنها ومتكاملة*


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2015)

الواحد درس تاريخ
بس مش بالصورة الجميلة دى


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (5 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الواحد درس تاريخ
> بس مش بالصورة الجميلة دى



*دة بس من زوقك وخلاقك العالية*


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2015)

شكرااااااا ليك مصطفى
اخدتنا فى رحله جميله واحنا فى بيوتنا
رحله رائعه ومعلومات جميله 
فى انتظار الجء الخامس
ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## peace_86 (6 مايو 2015)

*الرب يباركك أخي ويبارك أسرتك ..

شفت الصور على السريع.. وأنا أخطط جدياً بأن أسافر لمصر في بداية السنة الجديدة*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (6 مايو 2015)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااا ليك مصطفى
> اخدتنا فى رحله جميله واحنا فى بيوتنا
> رحله رائعه ومعلومات جميله
> فى انتظار الجء الخامس
> ...



*متشكر جدا لدعائك وربنا يباركلك فى مالك وصحتك واولادك والجزء الخامس خلال شهر باذن الله لان الموضوع الواحد بياخد جهد فعلا*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (6 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *الرب يباركك أخي ويبارك أسرتك ..
> 
> شفت الصور على السريع.. وأنا أخطط جدياً بأن أسافر لمصر في بداية السنة الجديدة*



*لو عرفت تفضى نفسك ربع ساعة وتقرا الموضوع من الاول للاخر بصبر وتروى هو او اى من اجزاءة هتستمع فعلا*


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2015)

مصطفى-حسن قال:


> *لو عرفت تفضى نفسك ربع ساعة وتقرا الموضوع من الاول للاخر بصبر وتروى هو او اى من اجزاءة هتستمع فعلا*



*أوعدك بأني سأفعل..*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (11 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أوعدك بأني سأفعل..*


:286:


----------



## peace_86 (11 مايو 2015)

*


مصطفى-حسن قال:



			:286:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الأخ الحبيب مصطفى ..
قرات كل الكلام المكتوب... تحفة بجد..
والكلام مهم جداً.. وأنا من الناس اللي بتابع الأمور التاريخية.. لذلك موضوعك ألفتني كثيراً جداً

لكني لسه مش مقتنع إن الفراعنة هم من وصلوا أولاً للأمريكتيين..
معظم الدراسات البيولوجية ومعظم دراسات علم الأحياء تقر وتؤكد بأن شعب الأمريكتيين هم منحدرين من سلالات التورانية اللي عاشوا في أقصى شرق شمال سيبيريا فذهبوا لولاية ألاسكا الأمريكية عن طريق السفن.. وهي مسافة قريبة جداً جداً ..

شوف الصورة:






مع علمي واقتناعي التام بأن الحضارة الفرعونية حضارة "مش هينة" .. وأنها وصلت لمراحل تفوق تفوق الخيال بشكل صعب التصديق


أشكرك مرة ثانية على شرحك المهم للأماكن الأثرية وتوثيقك لأحداث مهمة حصلت بالتاريخ الفرعوني..

منتظرين الجزء الخامس على نار.. والله يخليلك إبنتك الجميلة*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (12 مايو 2015)

*التاريخ الغير المدون الغموض اللى فية كفيل بانة يحيرنى ويحيرك ويحير الباحثين 

وفعلا انا لو كنت لوحدى ومش معايا الاولاد كنت فرزت جدران المعبد جزء جزء عشان استدل على اى اشارة بوجود الرحلة دى وخصوصا انة بيتم ذكرها فى سيرة الملكة باقتضاب وان بعثة المحيط الاطلسى كانت من اجل الاسماك

وانا مش مقتنع بصراحة

يعنى النيل والبحر المتوسط كلة مفيهوش سمك عشان الملكة حتشبسوت تبعت بعثة للاطلسى عشان السمك

مش واكلة معايا

ولا زال الغموض هو سيد الموقف بخصوص البعثة دى
*


----------

